# Son que d'un côté du casque



## Bikinos (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit problème avec mon Macbook Pro 15",

ce matin j'ai branché mon casque, pas de soucis ...

Ce soir je reviens, j'ai du son que dans l'écouteur droit !

Comment faire ?

C'est très désagréable !

Merci !


----------



## johnmiller (5 Mars 2012)

Sans le casque,les 2 haut parleurs fonctionnent-ils?
Si oui,vérifies jack,cable connexion,etc...
Essaies avec un autre casque ou essayes ton casque sur une autre source (mp3,ipod,etc...)


----------



## Bikinos (5 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir, les deux haut parleurs fonctionnes bel & bien (celui de droite à un son plus puissant que le gauche)

J'ai essayer avec plusieurs casques & écouteurs, aucun fonctionnes ...

Mais par contre ils fonctionnent tous sur iPod ...

Merci !


----------



## Bikinos (6 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Mac pense à tout, problème résolu, c'était tellement bête ...

Pour ceux qui sont dans le même cas que moi:

Règlages > Matériel > Son > Sortie > Ecouteurs > Balance > au mileu !

c'était tout à droite moi ...

Merci !


----------



## jimstark31 (25 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

je me permets de poster dans ce topic car j'ai le meme probleme que 'bikinos' sur mon Imac. Je m'explique: je possede un imac 21,5, sous lion 10,6. Mes enceintes fonctionnent parfaitement, seuleument, je n'entends que du coté gauche* quand je branche un casque*. Je suis allé régler la balance, le probleme ne venait pas de là. J'utilise bootcamp, et quand je suis sous windows 7, une lumiere rouge "sort" de la prise casque. 
Si quelqu'un sait comment je peux reparer mon ordi, qu'il me fasse signe! 

Merci de m'avoir lu, bonne soirée!


----------



## moa-jordan (9 Janvier 2015)

Bikinos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mac pense à tout, problème résolu, c'était tellement bête ...
> 
> ...



Hello,

désolé de faire remonter un vieux topic.. Mais quand j'ai vu, j'ai appliqué.. J'ai honte.. Moi c'était tout à gauche ! En tout cas, c'est moins mis en avant que sur Windows !

Merci.. et en espérant que ça sera utile à d'autres (d'où le "UP")
Jordan


----------

